# a question about identifying baby kittens



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

sorry for so many questions in a 12 hour period  i have 2 orange tabby newborns who look exactly alike. is there anything i can do to be able to tell them apart for weighing and stuff? the little black one weighs 3.5 oz. the orange ones look to be a tiny bit bigger but i haven't weighed them as i don't know how to be sure i'm recording their weights properly and not mixing them up. any suggestions???


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Put a spot of green or blue food coloring on one foot or the end of the tail and allow to dry before letting mamma-kitty groom the kitten.


----------



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

perfect, thanks


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You could put the dot on the kitties tail or head so that it can be seen more readily.


----------



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

i put it on her? tail but it seems to have faded already! hopefully i can find some remnant so i can redo it. is it safe to do it everyday you think?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think it would hurt either the kitten or the mother...I guess I thought food coloring would take much longer to wear off...

Here's another idea, but you have to be very careful to not harm the kitten...use scissors to snip a little bit of hair. I don't mean make a bald spot, but take a small snip into the fur so you can readily see the straight edge of the clipped bit of hair. Maybe do this on the side of the neck, the chest or a shoulder?


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,


you could paint the nails with fast drying nail polish but cutting away a little tuff of fur is probably the easiest way to mark them :wink: 


Christine


----------

